# The hot sun and stains.



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Found a use for the hot Texas sun! I have a glass pitcher and two big glasses that were tea stained. A friend told me to fill them with water and a little bit of lemon juice and leave them out in the sun for a while to remove the stains! It worked! After only 2 hours the tea stains wiped right out!:nanner:


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

It will whiten your whites if you hang them out.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

It will lighten your colors too :Bawling:.


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

That's why I hang my colors on the line inside-out.


----------

